# Which cable connects Laptop to TV?



## paddyjnr (23 Aug 2008)

I have a dell inspiron 1721 laptop and I want to connect it to my philips Flat tv (LCD with HD) which cable would I need as there are so many different types?


----------



## markpb (24 Aug 2008)

According to Dell, your laptop has VGA and S-Video out. Your TV could have either of them, [broken link removed] is more common but [broken link removed] is possible. Post the model number here and I should be able to check. It's worth pointing out that neither of those cables will carry sound, they're video only so you'll need a 3.5mm headphone cable if you want to use you TV speakers.

If your TV has neither of those, you should be able to get an S-Video to Scart cable.


----------



## paddyjnr (24 Aug 2008)

Hi Markpb, 
Thanks for your response, the model no is 32PF5331/10


----------



## tosullivan (25 Aug 2008)

i recently picked up a S-Video cable with audio o/p jack to RED/WHITE/YELLOW pins for TV from dealextreme.com for less than a 5iver.  These could set you back 50 in a high street shop


----------



## paddyjnr (25 Aug 2008)

tosullivan said:


> i recently picked up a S-Video cable with audio o/p jack to RED/WHITE/YELLOW pins for TV from dealextreme.com for less than a 5iver. These could set you back 50 in a high street shop


Thank you, looks like a great site, I will give it a go. Would that work on my laptop/ TV?


----------



## BarneyMc (27 Aug 2008)

tosullivan said:


> i recently picked up a S-Video cable with audio o/p jack to RED/WHITE/YELLOW pins for TV from dealextreme.com for less than a 5iver. These could set you back 50 in a high street shop


 
I recently bought one of these on eBay for less than a tenner. When I use it however there is a very loud hum (especially when white backgrounds are displayed on the tv) from the tv and it really spoils everything. Does anyone know why this may be?


----------

